
True story: Millions still in the bank, GoZoomo shuts shop, returns VC money - vmalu
https://www.techinasia.com/millions-bank-saif-partnersbacked-gozoomo-shuts-shop-heres-happened
======
ravivyas
I am not sure what to make of this. Partly yes, returning money is good, but I
still feel they did not try hard enough. I see tweets if their website being
down a month or so ago as they did not renew the certificate.

Startups are not built with defined market, they are a journey to find product
market fit. It feels like they just gave up.

------
schakraberty
Lots to learn from this: biggest one for me is to overcome the greed to use up
all the VC money.

